# I'm too stupid to survive in college



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I study Electronic Engineering at college so that means there's a lot of maths involved. When I'm in classes studying math, I always feel behind everybody. Like I just can't solve any question (unless it's super easy) correctly, no matter how long I take. It causes me stress and then when I get like three questions wrong and other people are getting them right, I end up giving up and depressive thoughts come into my mind, and I just don't want to do work anymore. I also had this issue in my previous school.

It makes me feel inferior to everybody else and I hate it. I've only just started college and I already feel like I'm going to fail everything and I'd just be classified as worthless to everybody else. I have processing problems so it's just not fair…


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh gosh sorry to hear you're having a tough time. College is hard, but when problems arise, try do your best to grow from them. Is there anyway you can ask classmates about certain things you don't understand? Or maybe go in for extra help? I'm sure there are TAs there to help. 

I used to be really stubborn about asking for extra help, but if it makes things easier in the long run, it's worth it to step up and take action.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

if you're really 16 and studying electrical engineering in college you are far from stupid haha. But if you are feeling overwhelmed I am sure your teacher/school can provide helpful resources. I even watched youtube vids on how to solve certain math equations. Luck!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

That's how I feel. Luckily for the math part, there are tons of YouTube videos for math. I like Patrickjmt and just discovered a guy named "Professor Leonard". Khan Academy is also popular. 

If you need help, don't be afraid to ask the professor during office hours or email and if your school offers free tutoring, go. You'll thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a lot of trouble in school too. I doze off and i process things in my brain very slowly too. The internet is great because you have all the time in the world to articulate yourself. And i mean that generally. 

With math I'm a little slow too and I've been down on myself lately because I've been missing assignments and things due to family troubles. Let's wish each other luck! 

Hopefully we aren't too weak to get through this! we might have a harder time but we just need to try and show more strength than the socials. The important thing is getting by that's all that matters. Do your best whatever that is and **** anyone else.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Are we talking about university here? (I noticed you are 16, but I guess the school systems are different?)

I really hate the college/high school/university differences in american and british english.

Anyways, you first need to assess whether or not Electronic Engineering is right for you. Is that what the path you wanted to take or was it your parents? Because enjoying your classes is the first step to doing well in college.

Also, if you just transitioned to college then you need time to adjust. Colleges don't really expect freshmen to transition well their first semester.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea, this is one of my biggest fears as well, which is being in a group of people far smarter in math and science, when my strong point is in art. 

As someone who's still transitioning into university, I've learned that despite my superficial interest in engineering-related things, I'm just not cut out for any kind of course related to it. In high school I was in the lowest level math, and I even then I struggled to keep my grades up. I originally registered for a game design course with the purpose of pursuing my interests and potentially making friends with people with shared interests in games (and secretly thinking I can impress people with my semi-good art skills). The lectures were pleasant, but upon my first lab, I realized most people around me were CS majors with programming knowledge, and the course itself doesn't actually ask for good art skills, just group work abilities and being able to carry out a game from start to finish. 

During that lab, I found myself in an incredibly uncomfortable position, partly because it was my first time in my first week of university where I was not in a room with between 50-300 people, and also because suddenly we have this Indian guy scrawling a bunch of math/game theory I couldn't comprehend, and I felt like the only person in the room who didn't understand a word of what he's saying. So I dropped that course, and now none of my courses have math which is a relief. I'm now happily taking only art and stuff I feel comfortable taking.

I know I'm getting a bit off-track here but well, yea I guess in any field there's going to be competition and everyone has feelings of inferiority, but I'd say it's important to stay with what you're good at, even if you're not as good as other people. Chances are, if you're already good at something and motivated to do better, you're already better than most people out there. If you're not good at engineering but better at something else, go for that something else. If you're naturally good at engineering, stay with it, unless you truly hate it, then there's still countless fields to choose from.


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Don't give up, you can do it! Most college classes offer help sessions or tutors without an charge or anything like that, you just have to show up. Also you could practice some questions on your own on a time limit to try and improve speed.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

FerretCrazy said:


> if you're really 16 and studying electrical engineering in college you are far from stupid haha. But if you are feeling overwhelmed I am sure your teacher/school can provide helpful resources. I even watched youtube vids on how to solve certain math equations. Luck!


this!!!!!!!!!!!! you're smart Jawaad!

This is my problem too, I'm pretty much aspie for sure, when it comes to math.

But I'm average probably just don't realize it really... lots of people suck at math... should we all just give of college because of it? Study 3x's harder, it's okay, atleast you weren't selfish like me, I dropped out! pretty much dropped out cause of obvious reasons... I wanted to be a dentist, I'm not stupid stupid, just in math, I feel like it.

>< stupid girl. lol


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

The Radiant Hero said:


> I study Electronic Engineering at college so that means there's a lot of maths involved. When I'm in classes studying math, I always feel behind everybody. Like I just can't solve any question (unless it's super easy) correctly, no matter how long I take. It causes me stress and then when I get like three questions wrong and other people are getting them right, I end up giving up and depressive thoughts come into my mind, and I just don't want to do work anymore. I also had this issue in my previous school.
> 
> It makes me feel inferior to everybody else and I hate it. I've only just started college and I already feel like I'm going to fail everything and I'd just be classified as worthless to everybody else. I have processing problems so it's just not fair&#8230;


Maybe it's your major? I had a very bright friend that had a similar major and he had to change it because it was too hard. I was very surprised!

Find something that you like AND excel in. It doesn't mean you're any less intelligent!


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

totally feel like this also. had a simulation class where were just given a problem statement with no hints or any help. I felt dumb as i couldnt even grasp the problem statement and had to constantly ask for help while the students next to me were just breezing through. whenever i would ask for help they would give me smug look as if im retarded. i dont even know how i got through 3 years of this and I'm almost graduating. my advice is if its getting hard and youre only doing it for the money/ have no passion for it, then you should prolly change majors. I wish I had taken the time to rly figure out what i wanted to do in life rather than pursue something rly hard just to impress.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jun 26, 2014)

Practice my friend. It is necessary.


----------



## ROATERMAN (Oct 21, 2014)

People are different, that's a monumental fact of life, and I'm pretty sure you agree. Practicing will merely force you into their way of thinking. Some aren't made to follow the bus. Drive a car, do your own thing!

A lot of classes these days are purely stupid. Just because the other kids get to an answer before you doesn't mean anything. Everyone is equal, but everyone is different.


----------

